# scaffolding planks and stands



## mastafunk (Jul 13, 2013)

what do you use? what can I legally get away with using? Can I just make some *i mean stucco* sawhorses and lean them against the wall?


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Sure if you don't like owning your company. 

If someone gets hurt on your cobbled together "scaffolding", they may just take over ownership.


----------



## mastafunk (Jul 13, 2013)

if someone gets hurt, they're fired before they hit the ground. then we bury them out back


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

LOL...yea that's funny to say for comic relief, etc.

Standing behind that theory is another story.



I guess what I'm saying is, assuming you were seriously asking a question...

Go out and buy good scaffolding if that's what you need. Doesn't have to be brand new, but it does have to be in good shape and be safe for your employees.

Now, if YOU are the only person that's going to use it....knock yourself out. Build whatever you feel comfortable on and go to work.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

For small jobs - anything where one might consider putting together some sawhorses and planks, I own a few rolling scaffolds, and a few sections of stationary scaffolding, with stamped planks. Considering the stakes, the cost was a no-brainer. I call one of the local scaffolding companies when I need more than a few sections.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> For small jobs - anything where one might consider putting together some sawhorses and planks, I own a few rolling scaffolds, and a few sections of stationary scaffolding, with stamped planks. Considering the stakes, the cost was a no-brainer. I call one of the local scaffolding companies when I need more than a few sections.


Same here. Some bakers scaffold or the small rolling painters scaffold cost very little and it's convenient to have around. We also have 6 complete sections of 5x7 scaffold and have found that is enough for 99% of our scaffold needs. We purchased used from a rental store that was in great shape. 

Now if you just need enough height for 8' ceiling work, the Werner drywall benches are nice too!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Shirley they have milk crates where your from..:whistling


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mastafunk said:


> what do you use? what can I legally get away with using? Can I just make some drywall sawhorses and lean them against the wall?


What's a drywall saw horse:blink:?


----------



## mastafunk (Jul 13, 2013)

woops stucco sorry lol. like a 2 legged wooden sawhorse that leans into the side of the house


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mastafunk said:


> what do you use? what can I legally get away with using? Can I just make some drywall sawhorses and lean them against the wall?


The trick to this one is the bucket needs to be a full bucket!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

The last seam of the day..


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

blacktop said:


> The trick to this one is the bucket needs to be a full bucket!


Looks like you could use a Little Giant :thumbsup:


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

blacktop said:


> The last seam of the day..


See, I've seen that picture around several times and I've probably said this before, but I don't see anything particularly wrong with that. The foot is against the rail, and isn't going anywhere...the top is against the wall, not going anywhere. If there's one thing I don't like, it's the angle...so if I was going to do it, I might use a taller ladder if I had one available, to remove some of the "lay down", but if it wasn't handy, I would use one like that one.

I might give that rail a good pull to make sure it's down tight, but other than that.......I'd do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

BBuild said:


> Looks like you could use a Little Giant :thumbsup:


Why?...he said the bucket was fulllllllllll....helllooooooo


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

jproffer said:


> Why?...he said the bucket was fulllllllllll....helllooooooo


Well what it's full of? Water or mud? :whistling I aint trusting no bucket o water sloshing around


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

BBuild said:


> Well what it's full of? Water or mud? :whistling I aint trusting no bucket o water sloshing around


mud.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Baker, little giant and some 2x planks with drywall screws.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I used to have to use this panel made with 2x2 and 3/8" OSB the guy I worked with would set up would roll the baker scaffold out onto it with both of us and a sheet of drywall at times, set up over a set of stairs. I wasn't comfortable with that at all. I do set up a 2x12x10 between 2 stepladders whan I need to be working within a couple feet of the ground though. Probably should pick up a couple one steps but haven't worked on a job needing anything but a 4' stepladder in a couple years(no plank).


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I think what were tryin to say, for your guys, saftey saftey and saftey. For yourself, anything and everything


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I think what were tryin to say, for your guys, saftey saftey and saftey. For yourself, anything and everything


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I think what were tryin to say, for your guys, saftey saftey and saftey. For yourself, anything and everything


:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's the design I use for "lean to" scaffolding. Time tested and handed down through 3 generations. 

Bucket azz is optional :laughing:

Couple of 2x's, some pipe conduit and a little ingenuity...Never failed even with three in the tree :thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

these come in handy


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> these come in handy


Those are cool...who make them?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Reechcraft used to,they don't anymore I think


----------

